# my wife cant cope anymore



## grenierd1 (Jun 26, 2013)

I am going to make a long story short ! we have a 9 years old son that from birth have had a number of health issues.for 9 years my wife as bin to doctors and just now we are starting to figure out what is going on but it as bin a crazy ride ! we have two more kids the last one is very easy and the second one as no issues but the two of them can be out there because they are getting overwhelmed by the 9 years old ! my wife and i had confrontation over Christmas because i could not understand all the nonsense that was coming out of her ,she was loosing her mind,she was going throw depression and is jealous that i can deal with the kids,grocery shop,clean the house and handle other daily stuff better than she can at the moment .I am working away from home for 10 days on and 4 off ,i have tried to work near home but we both came to conclusion that it as no benefit for us because regardless of where i work i do not get to spend time to help because of the hours. i got setup for my wife to make her life easier ...grocery we can order online and delivered at home and also a house keeper that come twice a week . we have bin married for 12 years by the way ! my trouble is that no matter what i say to make her feel better or do to make life easier ,it just don't work ! we have bin talking about getting a live in nanny but i have second though about it because i am getting broke with the expense for my 9 years old and all the other stuff.it is very depressing for me to call home every day and ask how her day was and ear what i now call bull**** because i ear nothing good anymore ,i really have no more though about what i should do next ! or am i doing something wrong ? 
I NEED HELP


----------



## hibiscus (Jul 30, 2012)

There is nothing you are doing wrong. I was married to a depressant for ten years and I tried to make him happy but he never was. Your wife needs to help herself. Can she see a therapist? What about anti depressants?


----------



## grenierd1 (Jun 26, 2013)

yes she is doing both of those things ! but it is still not doing anything for her,she constantly hid to cry she is frustrated about everything even when i think i have done something good for her she find something to complain about nothing is ever good enough for her .friends help her out as much as possible they sometime go out of there way for her but they also have a life and can not be helping all the time.often she will say <<no one ever come and help when i need it >>some friend stop coming and some not as often as usual . I keep my though to my self because i do not want confrontation but i am thinking <<stop your bloody complaining and start appreciating what you get >>


----------

